# Discuss: Anyone else have the problem?



## NerdyMunk (May 8, 2008)

If you are a writer and you decide to draw: It doesn't capture your vision and just does not look good. I know drawing takes practice, but I expected myself to do awesome the first thing I drew. Does anyone have the problem of trying to contribute your (writing) style into your drawings?


----------



## ExTo (May 8, 2008)

I am not sure I understand what you mean... so I'll start by saying that it takes a lot of work and patience to improve at drawing. I don't consider myself "good" yet, but I know I improved a lot since my beginnings (my natural drawing talent, if such a thing exists at all, equals zero), and I can tell you... it's a matter of hard work alone. Not talent, not time. Work. (Of course, understandably, you'll improve with time... but it's the efforts you make that allow you to improve, not the time you spend drawing - if you never challenge yourself, you'll improve terribly slowly)

Putting your vision of a piece in a drawing is probably one of the last skills one can expect to learn from drawing. That's a painful thing to hear I know, but that's how it is.

If I understand correctly, what you mean here is that you want your writing style (which to all ends and extents is something very abstract) to show in your drawings... essentially, you'd want an abstract vision to be noticeable in what you draw.

Well! I risk discouraging you, but that will be... tough. Really, really tough - years, maybe decades of work. Drawing what you imagine with great fidelity is already something extremely hard to manage (dunno if I ever will be able to do that myself) - adding an abstract mental style to it requires one to be a one-in-a-thousand case... and that might actually be too high odds.

On the bright side... it is possible. If you really want it, you can. Just put efforts in it. Tons of efforts. Work, work, work, one day you'll get there. There are tons of ways to improve, and improvement comes in steps as much as it comes gradually, so keep in mind that if you try it out, you'll constantly get closer to your goal, no matter how hard to reach it is.


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 9, 2008)

ExTo said:


> I am not sure I understand what you mean... so I'll start by saying that it takes a lot of work and patience to improve at drawing. I don't consider myself "good" yet, but I know I improved a lot since my beginnings (my natural drawing talent, if such a thing exists at all, equals zero), and I can tell you... it's a matter of hard work alone. Not talent, not time. Work. (Of course, understandably, you'll improve with time... but it's the efforts you make that allow you to improve, not the time you spend drawing - if you never challenge yourself, you'll improve terribly slowly)
> 
> Putting your vision of a piece in a drawing is probably one of the last skills one can expect to learn from drawing. That's a painful thing to hear I know, but that's how it is.
> 
> ...



It is like, hm... When you make a story you develop the characters, the scenery, the style and you have a very good idea of what they look like. But when you go to draw them down, it doesn't look good.


----------



## ExTo (May 9, 2008)

Ahhhh, I get it now.

Well! I reiterate my earlier point, though *that* should be much easier than getting into abstract styling. Still, only one way to go : effort, work, and more efforts.

Best of luck to you about your stories and drawings, BTW!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 9, 2008)

It's vice versa for me.  I can draw, but I cannot write.


----------



## Ratte (May 22, 2008)

Same as Shark.  I tried writing, but I'm not too good, in my opinion. 

Just keep trying.  You'll get better when you do.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 22, 2008)

When you were a kid, you know you wanted cereal and milk in a bowl. You know that this act simply takes getting the bowl out and pouring the cereal and milk into a bowl. However, just because you know this is all it takes, that in no way means you were *cooridinated* enough to do this. You often spilled milk or got the cereal all over the place. 

Drawing is no different, just because you know what to draw, doesn't mean you're coordinated enough to put it down on paper. That's exactly why it takes practice. 

We don't look back a the years or time it took to properly tie a shoe, ride a bike, roller skate, or pour ourselves a bowl of cereal. 

We however piss and moan more about not being able to draw.


----------



## Kiriska (May 22, 2008)

> I expected myself to do awesome the first thing I drew.



Don't expect that. I'm not saying not to have any confidence in yourself, but come on, if you know you need practice to get better, then just practice! There's no way of getting out of that no matter how awesome you may think you are. Everyone needs practice all the time constantly.


----------

